
NSA disguised itself as Google to spy, say reports - eplanit
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57602701-38/nsa-disguised-itself-as-google-to-spy-say-reports/
======
skue
Here's a direct link to the NSA slide explaining the MITM attack (originally
published by Fantastico in Brazil):

[http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130910/10470024468/flying...](http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130910/10470024468/flying-
pig-nsa-is-running-man-middle-attacks-imitating-googles-servers.shtml)

